# مكتب الدكتورة شيماء عطاالله >  بمناسبة اليوم العالمي للمرأة .... قصيدة "يا سيدتي" لــــ نزار قباني

## د.شيماء عطاالله

يا سيِّدتي:
كنتِ أهم امرأةٍ في تاريخي
قبل رحيل العامْ.
أنتِ الآنَ.. أهمُّ امرأةٍ
بعد ولادة هذا العامْ..
أنتِ امرأةٌ لا أحسبها بالساعاتِ وبالأيَّامْ.
أنتِ امرأةٌ..
صُنعَت من فاكهة الشِّعرِ..
ومن ذهب الأحلامْ..
أنتِ امرأةٌ.. كانت تسكن جسدي
قبل ملايين الأعوامْ..
-2-
يا سيِّدتي:
يالمغزولة من قطنٍ وغمامْ.
يا أمطاراً من ياقوتٍ..
يا أنهاراً من نهوندٍ..
يا غاباتِ رخام..
يا من تسبح كالأسماكِ بماءِ القلبِ..
وتسكنُ في العينينِ كسربِ حمامْ.
لن يتغيرَ شيءٌ في عاطفتي..
في إحساسي..
في وجداني.. في إيماني..
فأنا سوف أَظَلُّ على دين الإسلامْ..
-3-
يا سيِّدتي:
لا تَهتّمي في إيقاع الوقتِ وأسماء السنواتْ.
أنتِ امرأةٌ تبقى امرأةً.. في كلَِ الأوقاتْ.
سوف أحِبُّكِ..
عند دخول القرن الواحد والعشرينَ..
وعند دخول القرن الخامس والعشرينَ..
وعند دخول القرن التاسع والعشرينَ..
و سوفَ أحبُّكِ..
حين تجفُّ مياهُ البَحْرِ..
وتحترقُ الغاباتْ..
-4-
يا سيِّدتي:
أنتِ خلاصةُ كلِّ الشعرِ..
ووردةُ كلِّ الحرياتْ.
يكفي أن أتهجى إسمَكِ..
حتى أصبحَ مَلكَ الشعرِ..
وفرعون الكلماتْ..
يكفي أن تعشقني امرأةٌ مثلكِ..
حتى أدخُلَ في كتب التاريخِ..
وتُرفعَ من أجلي الراياتْ..
-5-
يا سيِّدتي
لا تَضطربي مثلَ الطائرِ في زَمَن الأعيادْ.
لَن يتغيرَ شيءٌ منّي.
لن يتوقّفَ نهرُ الحبِّ عن الجريانْ.
لن يتوقف نَبضُ القلبِ عن الخفقانْ.
لن يتوقف حَجَلُ الشعرِ عن الطيرانْ.
حين يكون الحبُ كبيراً..
والمحبوبة قمراً..
لن يتحول هذا الحُبُّ
لحزمَة قَشٍّ تأكلها النيرانْ...
-6-
يا سيِّدتي:
ليس هنالكَ شيءٌ يملأ عَيني
لا الأضواءُ..
ولا الزيناتُ..
ولا أجراس العيد..
ولا شَجَرُ الميلادْ.
لا يعني لي الشارعُ شيئاً.
لا تعني لي الحانةُ شيئاً.
لا يعنيني أي كلامٍ
يكتبُ فوق بطاقاتِ الأعيادْ.
-7-
يا سيِّدتي:
لا أتذكَّرُ إلا صوتُكِ
حين تدقُّ نواقيس الآحادْ.
لا أتذكرُ إلا عطرُكِ
حين أنام على ورق الأعشابْ.
لا أتذكر إلا وجهُكِ..
حين يهرهر فوق ثيابي الثلجُ..
وأسمعُ طَقْطَقَةَ الأحطابْ..
-8-
ما يُفرِحُني يا سيِّدتي
أن أتكوَّمَ كالعصفور الخائفِ
بين بساتينِ الأهدابْ...
-9-
ما يَبهرني يا سيِّدتي
أن تهديني قلماً من أقلام الحبرِ..
أعانقُهُ..
وأنام سعيداً كالأولادْ...
-10-
يا سيِّدتي:
ما أسعدني في منفاي
أقطِّرُ ماء الشعرِ..
وأشرب من خمر الرهبانْ
ما أقواني..
حين أكونُ صديقاً
للحريةِ.. والإنسانْ...
-11-
يا سيِّدتي:
كم أتمنى لو أحببتُكِ في عصر التَنْويرِ..
وفي عصر التصويرِ..
وفي عصرِ الرُوَّادْ
كم أتمنى لو قابلتُكِ يوماً
في فلورنسَا.
أو قرطبةٍ.
أو في الكوفَةِ
أو في حَلَبٍ.
أو في بيتٍ من حاراتِ الشامْ...
-12-
يا سيِّدتي:
كم أتمنى لو سافرنا
نحو بلادٍ يحكمها الغيتارْ
حيث الحبُّ بلا أسوارْ
والكلمات بلا أسوارْ
والأحلامُ بلا أسوارْ
-13-
يا سيِّدتي:
لا تَنشَغِلي بالمستقبلِ، يا سيدتي
سوف يظلُّ حنيني أقوى مما كانَ..
وأعنفَ مما كانْ..
أنتِ امرأةٌ لا تتكرَّرُ.. في تاريخ الوَردِ..
وفي تاريخِ الشعْرِ..
وفي ذاكرةَ الزنبق والريحانْ...
-14-
يا سيِّدةَ العالَمِ
لا يُشغِلُني إلا حُبُّكِ في آتي الأيامْ
أنتِ امرأتي الأولى.
أمي الأولى
رحمي الأولُ
شَغَفي الأولُ
طوق نجاتي في زَمَن الطوفانْ...
-15-
يا سيِّدتي:
يا سيِّدة الشِعْرِ الأُولى
هاتي يَدَكِ اليُمْنَى كي أتخبَّأ فيها..
هاتي يَدَكِ اليُسْرَى..
كي أستوطنَ فيها..
قولي أيَّ عبارة حُبٍّ
حتى تبتدئَ الأعيادْ

----------


## اسراء الماحى

يا سيِّدتي:
أنتِ خلاصةُ كلِّ الشعرِ..
ووردةُ كلِّ الحرياتْ.
يكفي أن أتهجى إسمَكِ..
حتى أصبحَ مَلكَ الشعرِ..
وفرعون الكلماتْ..
يكفي أن تعشقني امرأةٌ مثلكِ..
حتى أدخُلَ في كتب التاريخِ...
وتُرفعَ من أجلي الراياتْ.....                                                          أبيات رائعة ....فالمرأةليست كائن ضعيف يستحق الشفقة ! هي اﻷم اﻷخت البنت الحبيبة الصديقة هي اﻷهل هي كل المجتمع .. تحية فخر وإعتزاز لكل نساء اﻷرض قاطبة وعيد سعيد لكل السيدات وكل عام والمرأه بألف خير وفى تقدم ورقى  ♥

----------


## كريم المصرى

> يا سيِّدتي:
> كنتِ أهم امرأةٍ في تاريخي
> قبل رحيل العامْ.
> أنتِ الآنَ.. أهمُّ امرأةٍ
> بعد ولادة هذا العامْ..
> أنتِ امرأةٌ لا أحسبها بالساعاتِ وبالأيَّامْ.
> أنتِ امرأةٌ..
> صُنعَت من فاكهة الشِّعرِ..
> ومن ذهب الأحلامْ..
> ...


رائعة يا دكتورة ........بس لية لازم عشان ارد اعمل اقتباس ياترى العيب فى البراوزر عندى ولا نقص صلاحيات لى

----------


## لارين

يوم المرأه العالمى يوم 8 مارس
----------------------------------
في يوم ( 8 مارس) تحتفل المجموعات النسائية في مختلف القارات باليوم العالمي للمرأة، إذ قررت بلدان عديدة جعله يوم العيد الوطني تكريما للمرأة ، حيث يتم استعراض تاريخ النضال للمرأة الذي امتد إلى قرون عديدة من أجل المشاركة في المجتمع على قدم المساواة مع الرجل، مطالبات بالمساواة والعدل والسلام والتنمية.

حيث تحتفل ملايين النساء في كافة بقاع العالم كل عام بالحدث الذي غير مجرى الحياة، وأكد استقلالية المرأة عن الرجل، ومساواتها به على الصعيد السياسي والاجتماعي والاقتصادي، وتمتعها بحرية العمل والإنجاز، وتأكيد بقاء حقوق المرأة وتشعب جذورها في نصف المجتمع تحت ظل "يوم المرأة العالمي".

واليوم الدولي للمرأة هو قصة المرأة العادية صانعة التاريخ، ففي اليونان القديمة قادت "ليسستراتا" إضرابا ضد الرجال من أجل إنهاء الحرب، وخلال الثورة الفرنسية نظمت نساء باريس داعوات للحرية والمساواة ومطالبات بحق المرأة في الاقتراع كما نظمن مسيرة إلى "قصر فرساي" ، وبالأحرى ظهرت فكرة اليوم الدولي للمرأة لأول مرة في بداية القرن حيث شهد العالم الصناعي توسعا واضطرابات ونموا في السكان.

وفي عام 1910 قررت الاشتراكية الدولية المجتمعة في "كوبنهاغن" إعلان يوم المرأة بأن يكون يوما ذا طابع دولي، ووافق المؤتمر الذي شاركت فيه ما يزيد على 100 امرأة من 17 بلدا على هذا الاقتراح بالإجماع، وكان من بين هؤلاء النسوة أول ثلاث نساء ينتخبن عضوات في البرلمان الفنلندي.

وفي عام 1911 م ونتيجة للقرار الذي اتخذه اجتماع "كوبنهاغن" في السنة السابقة تم الاحتفال لأول مرة باليوم الدولي للمرأة (19 مارس) في كل من ألمانيا والدانمرك وسويسرا والنمسا حيث شارك ما يزيد عن مليون امرأة في الاحتفالات، هذا بالإضافة إلى الحق في التصويت والعمل في المناصب العامة.

إلا أنه في (25 مارس) أودى حريق مدينة "نيويورك" المأساوي بحياة ما يزيد عن 140 فتاة عاملة غالبيتهن من المهاجرات الإيطاليات واليهوديات، وكان لهذا الحدث تأثير كبير على قوانين العمل في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، وأثارت ظروف العمل التي أسفرت عن هذه الكارثة الاحتفال باليوم الدولي للمرأة في السنوات اللاحقة، ففي روسيا مثلا احتفلت النساء باليوم الدولي للمرأة لأول مرة في آخر يوم أحد من شهر فبراير في عام 1913 ، وفي الأماكن الأخرى من أوروبا نظمت يوم المرأة في( 8 مارس) من السنة التالية.

ولكن بوجود ميثاق الأمم المتحدة الذي وقع في "سان فرانسيسكو" في عام 1945، تم انعقاد أول اتفاق دولي يعلن المساواة بين الجنسين كحق أساسي من حقوق الإنسان، ومنذ ذلك الوقت اتخذ عمل الأمم المتحدة من أجل النهوض بالمرأة أربعة اتجاهات ألا وهي تعزيز التدابير القانونية، وحشد الرأي العام والعمل الدولي، كذلك التدريب والبحث في جمع الإحصاءات المصنفة بحسب نوع الجنس، هذا بالإضافة إلى تقديم المساعدة المباشرة إلى المجموعات النسائية المحرومة.

ويعد تاريخ هذا العام 8-3-2011 مميزا في كل زواياه، إذ كشفت الإحصائيات تزايد عدد الرجال المشاركين في احتفالية المرأة بشكل مضاعف مقارنة بالسنوات السابقة، وأبدوا اتحادهم مع الجنس الناعم يدا بيد تأكيدا على أهمية دور النساء في المجتمع، كما يشهد اليوم مرور مئة عام على بداية رفع شعلة حقوق المرأة الذي تم عام 1911، ولذلك اختارت الأمم المتحدة شعار "واجب اتحاد الرجال والنساء لإنهاء العنف ضد النساء والفتيات ".

ومن جانب آخر تلجأ المنظمات الداعية لحماية حقوق المرأة بتنظيم ندوات ومحاضرات تشرح بها واقع النساء في الدولة، فقد طالب مركز المرأة للإرشاد القانوني والاجتماعي المجتمع الدولي في فلسطين بأهمية العمل من أجل توفير الحماية للنساء الفلسطينيات ووقف كافة أشكال الانتهاك والاعتداء على حقوقهن في مختلف المجالات، خلال ندوة نظمها مركز تطوير المؤسسات الأهلية بمناسبة يوم المرأة العالمي، بحسب ما ورد عبر وكالة الأنباء والمعلومات الفلسطينية.

كما يحتفل البعض الآخر بطريقتهم الخاصة من خلال تقديم معارض للوحات فنية وتشكيلية، ويقدم البعض الآخر مقاطع لمعزوفات معبرة، في حين يتسارع الروس لاقتناء الهدايا الثمينة وتقديمها للنساء احتفالا بيوم المرأة، بحسب ما ذكرته وكالة الأنباء الألمانية د.ب.أ.

وعلى ذات السياق فقد أطلقت بلدة "سيلوبي" التابعة لمدينة "شرناخ" جنوب شرقي تركيا فعاليات الاحتفالات بيوم المرأة العالمي، والتي تنظم من قبل الحركة الديمقراطية الحرة للنساء، ومبادرة أمهات السلام، ومجلس نساء، بمشاركة نائبة رئيس حزب السلام والديمقراطية "غولتان كشاناك"، وقياديين في الحزب، وأعضاء في البرلمان التركي.

يذكر أن اليوم العالمي للمرأة هو عطلة رسمية في 15 بلدا مثل أرمينيا، وأذربيجان، وبيلاروس، وبلغاريا، والصين، وكازاخستان، وقيرغيزستان، ومقدونيا، ومولدوفا، ومنغوليا، وروسيا، وطاجيكستان، وأوكرانيا، وأوزبكستان، وفيتنام.

 :Tulips2:  :Tulips2:  :Tulips2:

----------

